# Tropiclean Users:



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I just picked up Instant Fresh Foam has anyone used this?

I searched a bit and see where a few users have used the gel and water additive but it seemed like this would be the easiest to use for Gretel as she's not very happy having her mouth opened, I tried it tonight and she wasn't pleased but she at least let me squirt it in there and rub it in.

The main question I had is how often do I use it? The back just says how to use it, and that with regular use they will have fresh breath - but how often is regular?


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nevermind, found a link online. Apparently I got an old packaging. It says can be used daily on the updated label.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

I was just going to say daily or every other day

I'm just looking into getting some Tropiclean or something similar for Louie to preserve his smile  lol


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I really like it so far, Gretel has chronic bad breath so I had to do something and while it wasn't great after first use, it's better. I think if this starts working i'm going to add the water additive as well. The gel was $20 and the foam was only $13 so I decided to give that a shot first and if it works perhaps move on.

My problem isn't tarter or anything with her, the doctor says her teeth look great actually. She just has horrific breath


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

haha, I bet it's not nearrrrrly as bad as winston's my boxer. OMG his breath is so bad, it's like the worst smell x 100000000. 
We lovingly call him BB. *butthole breath* :laughing8:


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah we tell Gretel she needs to brush her BB (bad breath) but that one is good too!


----------

